# DISH becoming 2nd rate?



## napabill (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm finding more and more examples of HD programming being carried on Comcast and DirectTV and not on DISH. What gives? I'm speaking specifically of FSN HD and Golf Channel HD. Is DISH becoming 2nd rate? I'm rethinking my loyalty to DISH.


----------



## jarlifter07 (Jul 1, 2007)

i heard dish was getting the golf channel in hd on august 15 and they already have some of the fsn's in hd


----------



## napabill (Oct 26, 2004)

jarlifter07 said:


> i heard dish was getting the golf channel in hd on august 15 and they already have some of the fsn's in hd


"Some" ain't gonna do it for a SF Giants fan right now.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

napabill said:


> "Some" ain't gonna do it for a SF Giants fan right now.


Why would you want to see THAT in HD?


----------



## jarlifter07 (Jul 1, 2007)

the only thing i would like to see more of in hd is the braves but i dont live in the right place to get the braves only time i can see the braves in hd is on espn---- so i would ik more hd as well like the braves wish i couldget sports south here in bramwell


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

And you're telling this to us why? It's your decision, switch to cable.


----------



## napabill (Oct 26, 2004)

richiephx said:


> And you're telling this to us why? It's your decision, switch to cable.


That's not exactly true. You can switch only if it is provided. Which in my case is not the case.


----------



## napabill (Oct 26, 2004)

John W said:


> Why would you want to see THAT in HD?


Of course Texas does have the only other teams in the MLB that are arguably as bad as the Giants. But whose counting.


----------



## jarlifter07 (Jul 1, 2007)

same for me b/c where i live cable does not reach me


----------



## napabill (Oct 26, 2004)

napabill said:


> Of course Texas does have the only other teams in the MLB that are arguably as bad as the Giants. But whose counting.


Oops, that's Colts, not Cowboys. But of course Northern Indianna doesn't even have a team.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Dish has been adding more of the RSNs lately... and Golf/VS HD + some more RSNs are coming in about 2 weeks.

I guess what confuses me most about this post is... how did you not know Comcast and DirecTV had the RSNs and Golf/VS before signing with Dish? I mean... I can't speak for Comcast, but generally speaking DirecTV has had a focus on sports channels, so it never surprises me if they have something that Dish does not have, or at least not yet have.

I'm wondering if you just found this out, and if so, did you not check around more before signing with Dish?


----------



## rkklinke (Feb 25, 2005)

I guess if we could see Bonds in HD his head might not look so BIG, but we might be able to see all those needle holes with that great picture.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

napabill said:


> Oops, that's Colts, not Cowboys. But of course Northern Indianna doesn't even have a team.


It always seems to amaze those who live near a pro sports team city that folks who don't can actually have a favorite team and root for it. How are those Napa A's doing this year?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

napabill said:


> Oops, that's Colts, not Cowboys. But of course Northern Indianna doesn't even have a team.


We have Notre Dame when they are doing well. Most people in these parts are fans of the Colts or Bears. The latest SuperBowl was interesting to see which way people split "if they had to choose". 'We' have two teams. 

And on topic, no, E* is not becoming 2nd rate. We are only a couple of weeks away from the next batch of HD channel additions. There will always be single channels to point to (on any system) but overall E* is doing fine and adding subscribers.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

John W said:


> Why would you want to see THAT in HD?


JohnW,

So he can get a very accurate measurement of Steroid Boys HEAD, ooh I may Barry Bonds HEAD? 

John


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

I read some of these threads just to see how rediculas people can be. You complain about a couple of HD channels not being carried, with one that will be. You compare Dish, a company providing you service, to a company that cannot give you service. If Comcast was _free_ what good would that be to you??


----------



## napabill (Oct 26, 2004)

tampa8 said:


> I read some of these threads just to see how rediculas people can be. You complain about a couple of HD channels not being carried, with one that will be. You compare Dish, a company providing you service, to a company that cannot give you service. If Comcast was _free_ what good would that be to you??


Actually while I can't get Comcast here in Napa, I have a 2nd home in Arizona where I have Comcast. And have been very pleased. The service there, local Tucson office, has been quite good.

As to the comment about why didn't I check the offering before signing up, I've had DISH since the beginning. Earlier on, IMHO, there was no comparison to DirectTV. But the trend seems worrying. But I'll wait until the new HD offerings show up this month before making any decisions.


----------



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

One of the big reasons I switched to Dish from Comcast was to get SportsSouth, because Comcast in Nashville doesn't have it. (I'm a big Braves fan.) I love the fact that FSN South, SportsSouth, and NFL Network all have dedicated HD stations on Dish, while Comcast did not.


----------



## elbodude (Jul 13, 2006)

napabill said:


> I'm finding more and more examples of HD programming being carried on Comcast and DirectTV and not on DISH. What gives? I'm speaking specifically of FSN HD and Golf Channel HD. Is DISH becoming 2nd rate? I'm rethinking my loyalty to DISH.


The Comcast DVR blows!!!


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

richiephx said:


> And you're telling this to us why? It's your decision, switch to cable.


Man, he is just asking a question. That's what forums are for, right?


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

koji68 said:


> Man, he is just asking a question. That's what forums are for, right?


He wasn't JUST asking a question... it was a very pointed question that could be construed as more of a rant/bash on the provider, which if I remember right are a violation of this board's rules aren't they?

A legitimate question would have been... Does anyone know if/when Dish will add ________ channel?? If no plans, which other alternative providers currently offer it?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

The no bash rule pertains to the Support forums. In the general area we are more loose in the moderation. 

After reading this thread.. My comment would be that we has humans perceive things mainly from our own perspective when making comments like the OP made. This is very true in the DBS world. To the Sports guy there is not enough Sports or a certain sports channel that interest is a must have and therefore the user perceives the company they are using is behind because he sees the channel being provided by a competitor. Same goes with HD locals etc. 

Just the other day a co-worker popped into my cube to tell me that he had a look E* at his Dad's and was impressed with the amount of HD content and the 622. Just last night I really enjoyed watching a great Angel/Mariner game on FSN in HD on my 622. I guess to the YES fans, Dish would also be behind. It really all depends on your particular situation (Location) and your viewing habits who is ahead and who is not. It is all a perception thing and in the end each person needs to weigh the product (E*, D* etc) delivers as a whole and in my personal opinion determination of 2nd rate can't be made on the existence of one or two channels one desires. 

If this is the only measuring stick that the OP uses for satisfaction, then I would suggest moving to a vendor that provides those two channels and be happy. In my opinion the lack of these channels is not a measure of 2nd rate, but just a fact and may change over time. 

Based on what I know today. Dish provides a respectable amount of HD content to meet most customer needs and based on the announcements things are only getting better..


----------



## Brad B (May 26, 2006)

I'm getting tired of having HD channels drop on 129 transponder 27. I've put up with this for almost 2 years. I thought Dish would have fixed this by now, but still going on. I am seriously thinking of going with Comcast full time. Comcast has all the locals in HD and I'm not going to miss those Voom channels that much if I do quit Dish.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

I love Voom.....


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

Ron,

Why did you change your Avatar?

-Funk


----------



## mopee (Aug 3, 2007)

Brad B said:


> I'm getting tired of having HD channels drop on 129 transponder 27. I've put up with this for almost 2 years. I thought Dish would have fixed this by now, but still going on. I am seriously thinking of going with Comcast full time. Comcast has all the locals in HD and I'm not going to miss those Voom channels that much if I do quit Dish.


I live on the other side of the state from you, in walla walla. I finally deceided to fix the problem of 129 by adding another dish 500 antenna and taking down the 1000 antenna. Now 129 never has the problems and I can watch the Mariners in HD without problems. When I finally got 129 to "lock" in I was amazed I could even receive 129, because it is futher west than either 110 or 119. When e technicans put up the 1000 dish and put the LNB's in there yoke, 129 was on the wrong side, it was on the left side not the right, or at least it was for me. Don't know if this helps but before I had one 1000 antenna and all kinds of problems, now I have two 500 antenna's and no problems with any of the satellites.

M


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

thefunks67 said:


> Ron,
> 
> Why did you change your Avatar?
> 
> -Funk


Why not...  The previous one was a picture of one of my dogs and this is a picture of a bird I took at a local Aquarium. I seem to be on a pictures i have taken kick lately. I change it from time to time just because I am a fun guy. :hurah:

I also occassional change my sig. My sig actually on the surface may appear to be odd, but there is deeper meaning to the words in the phrases contained it. Ofcourse I am not referring to my Dish list .. No extra meaning there.


----------



## Brad B (May 26, 2006)

mopee said:


> I live on the other side of the state from you, in walla walla. I finally deceided to fix the problem of 129 by adding another dish 500 antenna and taking down the 1000 antenna. Now 129 never has the problems and I can watch the Mariners in HD without problems. When I finally got 129 to "lock" in I was amazed I could even receive 129, because it is futher west than either 110 or 119. When e technicans put up the 1000 dish and put the LNB's in there yoke, 129 was on the wrong side, it was on the left side not the right, or at least it was for me. Don't know if this helps but before I had one 1000 antenna and all kinds of problems, now I have two 500 antenna's and no problems with any of the satellites.
> 
> M


I have two dishes for my system. Three if you count the 148 one that they disconected when they added my third dish. I'm still getting drops on my 129 signal tonight watching espn2. It sucks.


----------



## man215 (May 13, 2006)

grog said:


> I love Voom.....


 I wish the Sat. Company was still in business. Voom was just starting to add allot of channels when it went out of business. I would still have it today if it was still available. Can't stand to see any pics of James Dolan. He killed off Voom.


----------



## napabill (Oct 26, 2004)

I noticed with some dismay that the new HD channels coming later this month, that the SF Bay Area FSN is not included, while several FSN's are. Guess I just don't understand why they can't negotiate to include all of them. Flamed at the Bay Area FSN and they said it was in Dish's court.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

man215 said:


> I wish the Sat. Company was still in business. Voom was just starting to add allot of channels when it went out of business. I would still have it today if it was still available. Can't stand to see any pics of James Dolan. He killed off Voom.


Dolan didn't kill off Voom his stockholders out voted him. He wanted to try and keep it going but Rainbow Vision owned by Cable Vision didn't think it was going to show a profit and voted to sell off the sat to try and recover losses.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Perhaps I need a memory upgrade ... IIRC Charles Dolan was the good guy in this matter with the son James Dolan being the one leading the charge to cut the losses on the Voom service (Rainbow DBS).

In any case, the Voom channels ended up on a more stable platform.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

It comes down to something like this: 

If Dish isn't providing a channel that you think is essential to your viewing pleasure and that channel is available to you from another provider, then Dish is second rate.

--- CHAS


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

mopee said:


> I live on the other side of the state from you, in walla walla. I finally deceided to fix the problem of 129 by adding another dish 500 antenna and taking down the 1000 antenna. Now 129 never has the problems and I can watch the Mariners in HD without problems. When I finally got 129 to "lock" in I was amazed I could even receive 129, because it is futher west than either 110 or 119. When e technicans put up the 1000 dish and put the LNB's in there yoke, 129 was on the wrong side, it was on the left side not the right, or at least it was for me. Don't know if this helps but before I had one 1000 antenna and all kinds of problems, now I have two 500 antenna's and no problems with any of the satellites.
> 
> M


The LNB for 129 will always be left of the one for 119, if you're in the northern hemisphere. Remember that you're working with the signal's reflection off the curved dish, going back up into the LNB.


----------

